# In complete shock! The problem with GSD rescues here in FL.



## TrickyShepherd

I am in complete shock with some of these rescues here in FL. My SO and I have been looking for a rescue GSD to add to our home (with Zira) for a while now. We have applied to all the GSD rescues that I know of here in FL (and many other all dog rescues). Only TWO rescues replied to me. One we got approved but they have no GSDs, but are keeping an eye out. The other we got approved, but none of their GSDs match what we are looking for. They are either a senior or dog aggressive... and since we have Zira (1yr old GSD) we really can't have either of those. She currently has 3 coming into her rescue soon, so we are waiting to hear about them and see if they match.

The others just haven't replied at all (it's been weeks). Which shocks me beyond belief. We are offering an AMAZING home to any GSD puppy-3 years old, male or female (as long as they have no SSA). We have a high fenced in backyard.. no kids, no cats, a very dog friendly GSD, GSD knowledge and experience (especially with a rescues), we are willing to drive hours to a meet and greet, we are willing to pay whatever the adoption fee is. We are also planning on Agility/Obedience training for both Z and whoever we adopt once classes open back up... so they will have a 'job' and tons of attention and love on top of that at home. I am home most of the week and when I am at work, most shifts are opposite of my SO's.. so he's home! Zira is barely ever home alone. I do not understand why a rescue would ignore our application. We've been approved by another GSD rescue here (as I mentioned above) and they LOVE us! We've been fully approved by them after talking to them a few times and sending in all our info and pictures/videos of the house and yard... as well as references/vet info/trainer info. They are on the look out for a match for us currently, but I did want to get in with a few places to heighten our chance of finding the right one. Which is what I was advised to do. 

When I emailed the one rescue here about another dog we'd be interested in. We got an email back saying that she'd find out where our application was in the approval process and let them know we were interested in that dog... and then let me know what's going on there. I never heard back after that... it's been over a week. My SO asked for me to call today on the number they had... he figured that'd be better then an email. So I did.

I called.... they answered and I told them my name and that I had been interested in some dogs I saw on Petfinder.com and.... Before I could finish my sentence she cuts in "I'm on the other line... I'll call you back. You're number is a *** area code right?"... I replied "yes" and she just said "Ok, ttyl, bye" and hung up. I have to say, I literally sat here for a few seconds in shock. This is a RESCUE! People are ADOPTING your dogs... they are HELPING you and your dogs (and the breed you are supporting)..... I just can not understand why they would be so rude!!! 

This is not the first time this has happened to us. Before we got Z, we applied to all these places as well. We received no replies then too. We got frustrated and turned off by these rescues and instead we were actually contacting breeders. Which, fate had it's own plan and we found poor Z in a TERRIBLE situation at a Pet store... which we never go into those places as it is, and I knew very well not to buy a dog from a pet sore.... so, it was just meant to be. I found out recently, that two people I know now were applying to those rescues too around the same time as I did last time... and just like me.. NO reply!

I will continue to work with this rescue that is looking for us. Hopefully they find the right one for us...... if not, I will be going to a breeder. Which is definitely very sad for that dog out there that COULD of had a great home. This is absolutely ridiculous.... We have so much to give to another dog. Either way, whatever dog/puppy that we get (rescue or breeder)... they will be loved and we will be very blessed to have them... Zira will be very happy to have a buddy as well! 

I am not saying all rescues are like this.... just my experience from the ones here. I am sure there are plenty of other rescues out there like the one that is helping us currently. I have to say, they have been wonderful and it's been a pleasure talking to them. They are how a rescue should be.... Wonderful people! Even before our application was in, they were very polite to us and gave us all the information we wanted and kept us up to date with where our application was in the process. In return we gave them whatever information, pictures, references they needed as soon as they asked. 

This has been an extremely frustrating journey. Ups and Downs.... heart set on meeting a few dogs... and every time, they were found by an owner, kept in the rescue for someones personal dog, or already adopted before we even had a chance. On top of that... there are dogs we are interested in... but we can't even get passed the application stage to even inquire about them and their temperaments. I don't think it really is this difficult... I just think it's the area I am in and the rescues we have here. Some love us... some wont even reply. Wish we had some better rescue groups around here. I figured rescue groups would welcome homes/people like us and that our hardest part would be finding the right one... not the application process!

Has anyone else experienced this?!


Sorry for my rant.... just really getting turned off by this whole rescue group thing. Not what I expected at all.... I see people push for rescuing all the time here in FL..... but how can people rescue if this is what happens? I am starting to understand why people just go to breeders and buy a puppy rather then adopt (at least here in my area with the rescues we have).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

The service dog group I foster for recently had two females drop out of the program. One is dog aggressive, so obviously not an option. But the other is not.

They just posted them on here today:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...male-german-shepherds-available-adoption.html

Also, just keep in mind that many of the rescues are run by volunteers and may miss your email, phone call, whatever. Keep trying- don't give up!

I thought of you today when I saw their post on Facebook, but thought you were looking for a male, so I'm glad you posted this (though I'm sorry you're not having an easy time).

I have their contact info if you're interested.


----------



## amaris

Spent 6 mths conversing and emailing back and forth, calling back and forth between a couple of rescues.

The first in LA, initially said we sounded like a great potential adoptive family, they started off really nice, so we sent them photos of the yard, fence, gate, the house. Spoke to them on the phone multiple times...after SIX MONTHS, they came back to us saying we were a "hard" placement because we wanted a dog that was good with kids and other dogs, workable with cats and they weren't comfortable sending a dog to us since we were so detailed. I always thought being detailed was a good thing, easier for them to narrow down dogs, really weird they could not find a dog in their rescue who was good with kids, dogs adn ok with cats since online ALL their dogs had glowing reviews.

2) Spend 3 mths, after telling us we were a good match, they turned around said, NO...we do not adopt to people with no GSD experience, if only they had told us that sooner...disappointing

3) Another rescue told us they wanted the dog we were interested in to go to a home with a dog in place already

4) 2 more rescues just never replied.

So after about 6-9mths of this, we're going with a puppy from a breeder in the US.


----------



## selzer

I have not experienced what you are experiencing, no. But I do want to throw this out there. You are looking for a young dog (most people are) puppy to 3 years, and you already have a 1 year old. You say, either sex so long as there is no SSA. Obviously you do not want a dog aggressive/reactive dog.
If I read that correctly. 

Since you have a female puppy, you would probably be better off going with a senior bitch if you are going to bring in a bitch at all. Just because the young bitch has not shown SSA, does not mean it will get along with your bitch pup, or that your bitch pup will get along with it. They do not start out being SSA usually. Usually it begins somewhere between 1 and 2 years old, and may not crop up at all if you live with bitches that are spread wide in age, or if you have a clearly dominant and a clearly submissive bitch. 

But no matter, if you are looking P-3, there is no way to ensure there will not be SSA if you bring in another bitch.

So you might want to alter your profile a bit, dog P-3, or bitch over say 5-6 with no history of SSA. A rescue might be very wary of placing a bitch with you, especially in the age that you are looking for.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Are you considering dogs older than 3 at all? The reason I am asking is because I have had dogs very close in age and when they got older it was overwhelming to take care of both of them (along with my senior cat) and I no longer had an exercise buddy. Of course you also lose them close together too when they're close in age. 

After that experience I try to space my dogs out so that there is a good 5 years between them. 

I had no problems with two females together but I have never had two young females together and I run a very tight ship in my house. 

Also, most rescues are run by volunteers and they are often way understaffed (usually by people who also work full time). Some are better organized than others. I have had applications take a number of weeks to process. Rescues also get many, many inquiries that go nowhere so it's the opposite problem: they take the time to respond but most responses don't amount to anything. 

Patience is definitely a virtue when looking for a new dog, whether it's from a rescue or a breeder. It can take quite a long time to find a good rescue and a good match.


----------



## CeCe

That sucks. I was rooting for you to get that sable boy but on another post I think you said that he was lost and his owner claimed him. I see that you had a golden-have you considered trying Golden rescues? My local pounds almost always have a PB shepherd available. Have you checked the pounds in your area? Good luck.


----------



## Jelpy

Frankly, I've gotten mine from the Local Pound with no problems that couldn't be fixed. Lycan is energetic but a little training made him manageable, if not perfect (and that's my fault.) Allie motto is "get along to go along." Grendel loved Lycan from the moment they met and they have been perfect sibs ever since. Sweep, poor baby, was so cowed she doesn't clash with anyone. I suspect that if an aggressive bunny hopped across the yard, sweep would keep her distance. Check the pound.

Jelpy


----------



## Tarheel

*Black GSD in Havana fl shelter*

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Havana, FL | Prince Charming Young black male GSD,good with cats and other animals, neutered


----------



## Stosh

We too grew frustrated with rescues in our area. There were some that I doubt were rescues at all but individuals selling dogs. One told me over the phone that I would have to take the dog she was bringing me sight unseen- and would have to give her $60 for gas money. Others made the requirements so rigid I couldn't imagine how anyone would qualify. We also gave up and bought a puppy from a breeder. I know there are many wonderful rescue organizations and would love to use one when we're ready to add another dog but it will have to be from a larger city or different part of the state.


----------



## msvette2u

Too bad you are not closer, Caliber would be just up your alley.
He's a boy so no SSA there


----------



## shepherdmom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Has anyone else experienced this?!
> 
> 
> Sorry for my rant.... just really getting turned off by this whole rescue group thing. Not what I expected at all.... I see people push for rescuing all the time here in FL..... but how can people rescue if this is what happens? I am starting to understand why people just go to breeders and buy a puppy rather then adopt (at least here in my area with the rescues we have).


Yes, we are in a very similar situation except we were willing to take an older dog. Experienced owners 1 dog, kids grown looking to give a good home to a deserving dog. Willing to drive, pay the price.... ect. One received the app replied back within 24 hours said approved come pick out a dog. (7+ hours away) No trying to match the dog to the family and never responded to asking questions about their dogs listed. Another said drive 4 hours to a petsmart event. Bring your dog family and pictures of your yard and you may get to take home a dog.... What??!!! Haven't heard back from others. We are so turned off that we have decided to wait for now. Ugh... We've had really good luck with rescues in the past but do not like the way they have changed since the last time we took a rescue.


----------



## katieliz

oh i am so sorry that any of you have had difficult experiences with rescues. it's particularly disheartening since there are so many shepherds in need. i want to second the opinion that most rescues are staffed by volunteers, maybe burn-out is a factor, but there's sure no excuse for rudeness. also i'm sure that since the economy is so bad in so many places, that "rescues" have popped up that are more of a money-making endeavor. a reputable rescue that does proper vetting and has foster support is seldom a money-making endeavor. 

to the op...do you keep a watch here on the non-urgent board...taking a dog directly from a shelter can be risky, but there may be dogs who are non-urgent that are more of a known entity and come with a more complete history.

again, i'm so sorry that anyone ever has a negative experience with rescue of any kind, the need is so great that one would hope anyone wanting to give a good home to a shepherd in need would be able to do so.

please keep trying, and don't take any negative experiences personal. it will make a huge amount of difference to the dog you eventually find.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Wow, Lots of responses! Thank you everyone for all the advice! Just got home from work and taking care of Z (she is really playing up this spay surgery thing... she also doesn't want to stay laying down/quiet, so we have to keep her in her kennel a lot.. I feel bad about that. )

Good News: That lady did eventually call me back and was a bit more friendly. She called the person who does the application approvals.... I got an email a few hours later "So sorry! Some e-mails weren't send out, just noticed that! You were approved, call the numbers listed for each dog to talk to their fosters homes and set up appointments and/or ask questions about them". So now we have two GSD rescues to look from. Calling the homes with the males that we are interested in tomorrow. Seems to be moving a bit more forward now.

Anyway, I will respond to everyone now before bed...



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> The service dog group I foster for recently had two females drop out of the program. One is dog aggressive, so obviously not an option. But the other is not.
> 
> They just posted them on here today:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...male-german-shepherds-available-adoption.html
> 
> Also, just keep in mind that many of the rescues are run by volunteers and may miss your email, phone call, whatever. Keep trying- don't give up!
> 
> I thought of you today when I saw their post on Facebook, but thought you were looking for a male, so I'm glad you posted this (though I'm sorry you're not having an easy time).
> 
> I have their contact info if you're interested.


Thank you! I just read that post now. The female that's not SSA, we may be interested. Does that rescue have a website? 



amaris said:


> Spent 6 mths conversing and emailing back and forth, calling back and forth between a couple of rescues.
> 
> The first in LA, initially said we sounded like a great potential adoptive family, they started off really nice, so we sent them photos of the yard, fence, gate, the house. Spoke to them on the phone multiple times...after SIX MONTHS, they came back to us saying we were a "hard" placement because we wanted a dog that was good with kids and other dogs, workable with cats and they weren't comfortable sending a dog to us since we were so detailed. I always thought being detailed was a good thing, easier for them to narrow down dogs, really weird they could not find a dog in their rescue who was good with kids, dogs adn ok with cats since online ALL their dogs had glowing reviews.
> 
> 2) Spend 3 mths, after telling us we were a good match, they turned around said, NO...we do not adopt to people with no GSD experience, if only they had told us that sooner...disappointing
> 
> 3) Another rescue told us they wanted the dog we were interested in to go to a home with a dog in place already
> 
> 4) 2 more rescues just never replied.
> 
> So after about 6-9mths of this, we're going with a puppy from a breeder in the US.


Wow, yeah.. that's worse then just not getting a response! Sorry you had such a hard time too!! Good luck with your pup though! 



selzer said:


> I have not experienced what you are experiencing, no. But I do want to throw this out there. You are looking for a young dog (most people are) puppy to 3 years, and you already have a 1 year old. You say, either sex so long as there is no SSA. Obviously you do not want a dog aggressive/reactive dog.
> If I read that correctly.
> 
> Since you have a female puppy, you would probably be better off going with a senior bitch if you are going to bring in a bitch at all. Just because the young bitch has not shown SSA, does not mean it will get along with your bitch pup, or that your bitch pup will get along with it. They do not start out being SSA usually. Usually it begins somewhere between 1 and 2 years old, and may not crop up at all if you live with bitches that are spread wide in age, or if you have a clearly dominant and a clearly submissive bitch.
> 
> But no matter, if you are looking P-3, there is no way to ensure there will not be SSA if you bring in another bitch.
> 
> So you might want to alter your profile a bit, dog P-3, or bitch over say 5-6 with no history of SSA. A rescue might be very wary of placing a bitch with you, especially in the age that you are looking for.


Thank you for all the advice. I was a bit on the edge with considering females, since I KNOW GSDs are pretty well known for SSA. Though, I was thinking if they absolutely fit the bill perfectly, one around 3 wouldn't be an issue if they have lived with other females in their foster homes and did fine. Zira is very submissive and actually enjoys being around females more then males. I know there is a possibility of this to change once she hits 2... but, I think she will always be a submissive follower, rather then an alpha. But, I am definitely looking more on the male side as I have no interest in risking my dog, or the dog we bring in... and I certainly don't want to separate dogs.

If we do consider a female, I will definitely do everything you suggested though! Thank you!



BowWowMeow said:


> Are you considering dogs older than 3 at all? The reason I am asking is because I have had dogs very close in age and when they got older it was overwhelming to take care of both of them (along with my senior cat) and I no longer had an exercise buddy. Of course you also lose them close together too when they're close in age.
> 
> After that experience I try to space my dogs out so that there is a good 5 years between them.
> 
> I had no problems with two females together but I have never had two young females together and I run a very tight ship in my house.
> 
> Also, most rescues are run by volunteers and they are often way understaffed (usually by people who also work full time). Some are better organized than others. I have had applications take a number of weeks to process. Rescues also get many, many inquiries that go nowhere so it's the opposite problem: they take the time to respond but most responses don't amount to anything.
> 
> Patience is definitely a virtue when looking for a new dog, whether it's from a rescue or a breeder. It can take quite a long time to find a good rescue and a good match.


We were thinking older when we first starting looking. But, to be completely honest.... I really want to do a lot of training and some sports. Zira can't do too much because her hips are terrible and I do not want to strain them... at least until she is two, X-ray is done and probably surgery. Zira will be doing obedience classes though, so she still has a job. We may do some tracking classes too. 

Another reason for a bit younger is Zira is very very high energy and LOVES to play. She plays very rough and likes to play nascar with other dogs. I fear an older dog would not enjoy this as much as her and get annoyed or miserable here.... or they will get injured. Growing up we had 3 goldens. One was my female, the other was the family's 2 males. The males were the same age and Peaches was 2 years older. I remember it was always easier (for me at least, everyone's different I am sure), they were young and playful at the same time, and older and lazier at the same time... always got along and had the same agenda. I had to put my female to sleep earlier last year, from cancer, at almost 14 years old. The males are still with my mother at 12 1/2 years old. 

I know having them around the same age is risking losing them at the same time... but, I think Zira would be best with a younger (pup-3ish) GSD. They would understand her best I think and have a blast! And I would love to have a dog I could do some more active sports with. Though, if they were the right match, I wouldn't make age the only reason to turn away. There are exceptions. We actually were looking into a 5 year old male... but, that rescue didn't get back to us.

I did go through that older stage with my golden though, and it was certainly difficult as I missed my work out/hiking/swimming buddy when she got really old and couldn't do as much. Having the 3 older dogs in the house was difficult, and the two now can be difficult too at times. So I can certainly understand where some absolutely do not want this. I do like a 2-4 year difference if I can.

I don't really know who will end up here... It depends who has that "spark" with us and Zira. Could be a puppy, could be a 6 year old. Who knows. Right now we are open to meeting any dog that is healthy, dog friendly, and likes us & Z.

We are trying our best to be patient... just been so long with looking... seeing dogs who match but nothing we can do except email and wait for a reply. But, I understand it takes a bit... I keep reminding myself how busy I was when I had foster kittens (I took in the sick little ones and nursed them back).. I was super busy and with the events for them and regular life.. I didn't have too much time to even respond to other volunteers within the rescue. So I am trying my best to keep my SO and I patient. 

Thanks for the advice! I will stay patiently waiting... :crazy:




CeCe said:


> That sucks. I was rooting for you to get that sable boy but on another post I think you said that he was lost and his owner claimed him. I see that you had a golden-have you considered trying Golden rescues? My local pounds almost always have a PB shepherd available. Have you checked the pounds in your area? Good luck.


Oh I know.. he was an awesome dog. Oh well.. there will be others I am sure! I have contacted the pound often. We just don't have many shepherds coming in there. Mostly pits, labs, and small dogs. Our area really doesn't have too many shepherds to even end up in the pound. I was actually just there the other day, they didn't have any.  

I have thought about getting a golden puppy (months and months ago)... but to be honest... I really want a shepherd. Zira loves shepherds more since they play and think like her... and I really love them (so does the SO). I love goldens too, and I melt every time I see them out... but, I feel a GSD will fit our life style and home a bit better. Though, sometime in my life I will probably end up with a golden again... they are also amazing dogs.



Jelpy said:


> Frankly, I've gotten mine from the Local Pound with no problems that couldn't be fixed. Lycan is energetic but a little training made him manageable, if not perfect (and that's my fault.) Allie motto is "get along to go along." Grendel loved Lycan from the moment they met and they have been perfect sibs ever since. Sweep, poor baby, was so cowed she doesn't clash with anyone. I suspect that if an aggressive bunny hopped across the yard, sweep would keep her distance. Check the pound.
> 
> Jelpy


I am glad you found them! I am sure they are thankful for a great home! I check our pound regularly... but, haven't seen a shepherd there. They are not popular in our shelter to believe it or not. Which is why I went looking at breed specific rescues. That's what they advised me to do as well.




Tarheel said:


> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Havana, FL | Prince Charming Young black male GSD,good with cats and other animals, neutered


hmm, no idea where that is in FL, but I will look it up. He is handsome! Thanks for posting that link! 



Stosh said:


> We too grew frustrated with rescues in our area. There were some that I doubt were rescues at all but individuals selling dogs. One told me over the phone that I would have to take the dog she was bringing me sight unseen- and would have to give her $60 for gas money. Others made the requirements so rigid I couldn't imagine how anyone would qualify. We also gave up and bought a puppy from a breeder. I know there are many wonderful rescue organizations and would love to use one when we're ready to add another dog but it will have to be from a larger city or different part of the state.


Wow... yeah. I wouldn't have gone with those rescues either! We have rescues here like that too.. Some of the rescues.. their requirements are insane! I understand they are looking out for their pets... but, they need to be a bit more realistic. We really really wanted to rescue the first time (which we ended up basically doing anyways, just not going through a rescue group)... and this time we are really doing everything we can to actually adopt this time! Trying our best and going to groups we were recommended to go through. Can't wait to find 'the one', though! We are all super excited about this.



msvette2u said:


> Too bad you are not closer, Caliber would be just up your alley.
> He's a boy so no SSA there


Oh I know. I've been following his story on your rescue's FB page and on here. What a cutie! If I was in your state or a neighboring state, I would have definitely been looking into adopting him! He deserves a wonderful home after all that he's been through! Glad you all got him though... he has a chance now! 



shepherdmom said:


> Yes, we are in a very similar situation except we were willing to take an older dog. Experienced owners 1 dog, kids grown looking to give a good home to a deserving dog. Willing to drive, pay the price.... ect. One received the app replied back within 24 hours said approved come pick out a dog. (7+ hours away) No trying to match the dog to the family and never responded to asking questions about their dogs listed. Another said drive 4 hours to a petsmart event. Bring your dog family and pictures of your yard and you may get to take home a dog.... What??!!! Haven't heard back from others. We are so turned off that we have decided to wait for now. Ugh... We've had really good luck with rescues in the past but do not like the way they have changed since the last time we took a rescue.


Yeah... I bet that makes it a lot harder. There really is no excuse here.. we have no kids, no cats, and our dog is dog-friendly and another GSD.  Oh well. I agree a lot of rescues run so much differently then they used to, and not really for the best. It can be super frustrating... especially since we WANT to adopt! Good luck in your search and I hope you eventually find the right one for you and your family... I am sure once that day comes, that will be a lucky dog!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I just had to add that the last time I did the dog search (just adopted 2 cats but that was easy) I contacted probably 15 different rescues during my search, maybe more. I got responses back from every single one of them. It took a while to get responses from some but they did respond. For the most part, people were willing to answer questions and made their policies very clear up front. 

It took me several months to find the right dog but it wasn't a rescues fault at all, it was just what I was looking for. 

And one more thing for the OP to consider: if your dog has bad hips you should look for a more mellow dog. My first dog had severe HD and Rafi has some joint problems and the single worst thing for both of them was/is a lot of rough play. The high impact exercise is really hard on their bodies.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

katieliz said:


> oh i am so sorry that any of you have had difficult experiences with rescues. it's particularly disheartening since there are so many shepherds in need. i want to second the opinion that most rescues are staffed by volunteers, maybe burn-out is a factor, but there's sure no excuse for rudeness. also i'm sure that since the economy is so bad in so many places, that "rescues" have popped up that are more of a money-making endeavor. a reputable rescue that does proper vetting and has foster support is seldom a money-making endeavor.
> 
> to the op...do you keep a watch here on the non-urgent board...taking a dog directly from a shelter can be risky, but there may be dogs who are non-urgent that are more of a known entity and come with a more complete history.
> 
> again, i'm so sorry that anyone ever has a negative experience with rescue of any kind, the need is so great that one would hope anyone wanting to give a good home to a shepherd in need would be able to do so.
> 
> please keep trying, and don't take any negative experiences personal. it will make a huge amount of difference to the dog you eventually find.


We are definitely going to keep trying. This is what we want to do.... so we are trying our best. It is sad to have such bad experiences though.... So many people WANT to help... but just can't because of this. It's sad for all those dogs that lose their lives because there is no room for them... and no chance of those that are willing to give them homes to even find them. 

I do watch the rescue (urgent and non-urgent) posts on here... none are in FL recently.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

BowWowMeow said:


> I just had to add that the last time I did the dog search (just adopted 2 cats but that was easy) I contacted probably 15 different rescues during my search, maybe more. I got responses back from every single one of them. It took a while to get responses from some but they did respond. For the most part, people were willing to answer questions and made their policies very clear up front.
> 
> It took me several months to find the right dog but it wasn't a rescues fault at all, it was just what I was looking for.
> 
> And one more thing for the OP to consider: if your dog has bad hips you should look for a more mellow dog. My first dog had severe HD and Rafi has some joint problems and the single worst thing for both of them was/is a lot of rough play. The high impact exercise is really hard on their bodies.


Very true. That's the biggest reason we wanted an adult neutered male. They tend to be more mellow then a female, but also still able to do well in lower levels of sports. 

I just know she will still try to play that way since that's her. Doesn't matter how much I work her, or stop her, or put her in her kennel to calm down. She will still be running into the other dog and jumping on them while wrapping her front legs around them. I just don't want anyone unhappy. I want Zira to have someone who will put up with her antics and enjoy doing so, someone who can possibly do some sports with me, and one that enjoys our company as well.

We just want the right match and everyone happy!


----------



## shepherdmom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Yeah... I bet that makes it a lot harder. There really is no excuse here.. we have no kids, no cats, and our dog is dog-friendly and another GSD.  Oh well. I agree a lot of rescues run so much differently then they used to, and not really for the best. It can be super frustrating... especially since we WANT to adopt! Good luck in your search and I hope you eventually find the right one for you and your family... I am sure once that day comes, that will be a lucky dog!


 I'm not worried, the right dog will find its way to us eventually.... I'm done reaching out to the rescue groups, I will just put the word out, at work, at my vets, to friends and family and I'm sure a deserving dog will find its way to us. I'm in no hurry. Buddy is quite content being the spoiled only dog.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I PMd you about the service dog drop-out.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

shepherdmom said:


> I'm not worried, the right dog will find its way to us eventually.... I'm done reaching out to the rescue groups, I will just put the word out, at work, at my vets, to friends and family and I'm sure a deserving dog will find its way to us. I'm in no hurry. Buddy is quite content being the spoiled only dog.


Good way to look at it! I am sure one will find you when you least expect it. That's the way it seems to happen most of the time!


----------



## RebelGSD

I wonder whether you put in the size expectations you mentioned in your previous post in the application. Those would rule out 98% of the GSDs we had dealt with over the years. Cat friendly GSDs can be in short supply sometimes and many rescues are unable to evaluate with young kids and therefore have an age limit. 

There are different possibilities explaining not getting a response. We have the following things happening relatively frequently.

1. Wrong email address in the application
2. Wrong phone number (we typically try around and sometimes we just cannot contact the applicant)
3. People not checking their answering machine
4. The answering machine is full and it is impossible to leave the message.
5. there is a filter on the email address that automatically rejects messages from senders not previously approved.

We typically follow up quickly, definitely within two weeks. The application form says that if they don't hear from us within a week or two, to shoot us an email. It happens very frequently that we leave messages and email and never hear back from the applicants. We don't harass people, and keep calling forever as many of them submit applications everywhere and they adopt a dog elsewhere. It is interesting that some applicants who are extremely interested never return phone calls. Some people don't check answering machines, and we cannot spend that many hours on the phone dialing the same number over and over again. 

I also have had people screaming at me that they never heard from us and it turned out that the husband/wife/child/family member simply forgot to tell the others that we have talked. And there are really nasty people who send nasty emails the day after they submit the application that they "never" heard back from us and threaten to do this or that. And it is not impossible that among the hundreds of emails that come to the rescue address daily, some slip through the cracks.

It occasionally happened that, with people who come accross as very unpleasant and unrealistic with their expectations, we let the application slide rather than decline and get into screaming matches with people over the phone or by email.


----------



## RebelGSD

As to the phone call, the person may be on the line with a shelter or a vet (both critical and sometimes nearly impossible to reach) and may have to defer the conversation to possibly save the dog from being euthanized.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

RebelGSD said:


> I wonder whether you put in the size expectations you mentioned in your previous post in the application. Those would rule out 98% of the GSDs we had dealt with over the years. Cat friendly GSDs can be in short supply sometimes and many rescues are unable to evaluate with young kids and therefore have an age limit.


I don't have kids, or cats, or small pets of any kind. Just Zira, my 1yr GSD female.

my 'expectations' are actually rather small. Male, puppy-3years old (or 4ish), dog friendly, healthy. I don't really think that's demanding. And even if it was... well, that is what fits my home and in order to keep everyone happy, I must do what's best for everyone in this situation. So I am not budging there. If they can't fit those small requirements, then they are not right for us, and I'd be doing them (and everyone else) a severe injustice to skirt around what I know is right.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

RebelGSD said:


> As to the phone call, the person may be on the line with a shelter or a vet (both critical and sometimes nearly impossible to reach) and may have to defer the conversation to possibly save the dog from being euthanized.


This is not the first time I've heard of them being rude on the phone. I don't doubt the importance of the phone call... however, being that it's not the first time, I also don't put aside the fact that they could just possibly need to learn some people manners.


----------



## RebelGSD

TrickyShepherd said:


> I don't have kids, or cats, or small pets of any kind. Just Zira, my 1yr GSD female.
> 
> my 'expectations' are actually rather small. Male, puppy-3years old (or 4ish), dog friendly, healthy. I don't really think that's demanding. And even if it was... well, that is what fits my home and in order to keep everyone happy, I must do what's best for everyone in this situation. So I am not budging there. If they can't fit those small requirements, then they are not right for us, and I'd be doing them (and everyone else) a severe injustice to skirt around what I know is right.


I am referring to the expectation you listed that the 69? lbs GSD (many are underweight when they arrive) is small and is not a good match for your home as Zira was going to be 120-140 lbs like her parents. Many GSDs in rescue are that size range. If someone specifies that they want a male that will be 90-100lbs, for example, very few dogs will fit the bill. While other expectations may be reasonable, the size was a dealbreaker for you in the past.

As to being rude, many applicants are rude as well and could use better people skills.

From the emails I keep receiving, the Miami Dade shelter has a constant supply of GSDs of all ages and sizes. Seem that on every given day they have 4-5 pretty dogs.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

RebelGSD said:


> I am referring to the expectation you listed that the 69? lbs GSD (many are underweight when they arrive) is small and is not a good match for your home as Zira was going to be 120-140 lbs like her parents. Many GSDs in rescue are that size range. If someone specifies that they want a male that will be 90-100lbs, for example, very few dogs will fit the bill. While other expectations may be reasonable, the size was a dealbreaker for you in the past.
> 
> As to being rude, many applicants are rude as well and could use better people skills.
> 
> From the emails I keep receiving, the Miami Dade shelter has a constant supply of GSDs of all ages and sizes. Seem that on every given day they have 4-5 pretty dogs.


Ok, just like I've said before to you... you REALLY should learn to get your facts straight before you try to give a response.

I have only had one other thread with that information and I clearly stated this:

"We are looking for a male anywhere from puppy-3 years old. I never knew this was so difficult. I am starting to understand why people start off with the intention of adopting a rescue and then just go find a breeder."

" I am looking for a male, puppy-3 years old, and one that is not very small, I've seen some that are 60lbs and below. Zira is well above 60lbs (bad breeding, she will be around 100lbs when full grown), and I just want someone who can at least be close... like in the 70lb range. There was a male on there "sarge", who almost fit the bill, but he's only 63lbs."

As of Zira's weight.... I never said 120-140. I said 90-100lbs could be a possibility since her parents were well over 100 and not obese. I also never said I wanted a rescue dog over 100lbs. I said around the 70lbs range... which is actually within standard for a male GSD. I also never stated that I wouldn't take a dog under that... If they were the right match, I would look past that as long as they were ok with Zira. I have called about several dogs that were smaller, size was not what called the deal off... dog aggression and aggression towards human males were! So again. Stop putting words in my mouth. I really hate when people talk with false information and accuse others of saying what they clearly did not. Get it right, or don't say it at all!

This is what I posted about that:
"Actually, I agree to disagree with you there. She is 65lbs underweight at a year old. She has digestive issues and we are still figuring her out with some things along with our vet. Currently, she is supposed to be 80lbs-85lbs for a healthy young GSD with poor breed american show lines. She is already way over standard at 28" (which was measured about 3 months ago, she had another growth spurt since then, so she may be above that.) Like I said, she is from a BYB, and they bred for large GSDs. Her mother and father were 110lb and 120lb. Since she was a rescue, I had no say in this, but I do have to deal with what landed in my lap. As most dogs, and every one I've ever owned and worked with (including the GSDs)... they are not 100% full grown at 1 years old. That is still a puppy. Around 2 is when they fill in and start reaching adulthood.

So 90-100lbs would not be obese for her when she gets to a healthy weight and fills in with age and maturity. I understand this is not the standard, however, Zira is not the standard and never will be."

All of these quotes are from my thread here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...formation-general/174841-wow-difficult-2.html

The only other place I even state any of this.. Is on this thread.. Which, you can go back through this all you want.... I never state anything of which you are talking about. 


Also... Yes, Miami Dade is popular for GSDs. However, I can not drive 6 hours away (have the SO take off from work and drag my dog down as well) for a dog that is barely temperament tested. I will not risk my dog or the people in my life. And if anything was to happen, I would have to hope a rescue could take him, as I would NEVER bring a dog back to the pound. How is this fair to anyone here? So I should live in constant fear that the dog could turn because he was just barely looked over and then put in a kennel? I'm sorry, but I do have to look out for the safety of my dog, and my SO.. as well as myself. If I had no other dog, I would probably consider that. For now, at least a rescue group will have these dogs around other situations/people/pets so they know the general temperament of the dog. It's the best way to go to find the right match and for everyone to have a happy life.

And as of the phone call... Yes, I bet many applicants are rude. There are negatives on both ends of the rope. However, I am not 'many'... I never once have been rude or pushy. So, no... I don't feel like that was called for.

I really don't appreciate you always coming in with something completely false... as well as always coming off like I am doing something bad or the wrong way. I really don't appreciate it and I am tired of having you turn a helpful good natured threads into something negative, sarcastic, and just plan rude.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am sorry, I was trying to give you useful advice and, honestly, you may want to consider the way you come accross to people and whether that could be a part of the kind responses you are getting or not getting.

I am sorry I am unable to give you any advice that will please you and I wish you good luck with finding your dog. There are plenty of great dogs around in shelters rescues and breeders, whichever way you chose to go. I am sorry that I am unable to help you.

Yes, you started a nice, good natured rescue bashing thread.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

TrickyShepherd said:


> I said around the 70lbs range... which is actually within standard for a male GSD. I also never stated that I wouldn't take a dog under that... If they were the right match, I would look past that as long as they were ok with Zira.


And by that.. I mean potential healthy weight... not what they weigh when they are underweight. I understand that most dogs are underweight when they come into rescues. I used to foster kittens and I have plenty of friends who have foster dogs, or have fostered in the past. Rescuing is nothing new to me.... the only thing I haven't done is actually be an adopter. (though, growing up, until our goldens, we had all mixes from the shelter)

I still don't think having an idea of weight, gender, and dog friendly is terrible, especially when you know what will fit your home best. Everyone's looking for the right match, correct? Why would you bend so much then, and create a bad match, or just an ok match... when the dog could have found the best match soon after? I do not want an "ok" or bad match..... I want who is right for us so we can ALL be happy and everyone leads a long healthy happy life here. I could rush to somewhere and pick up the next GSD I see for adoption, but I would rather wait and find the one that would best fit our home. This is not a bad way to look at thing... it's the responsible way.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

RebelGSD said:


> I am sorry, I was trying to give you useful advice and, honestly, you may want to consider the way you come accross to people and whether that could be a part of the kind responses you are getting or not getting.
> 
> I am sorry I am unable to give you any advice that will please you and I wish you good luck with finding your dog. There are plenty of great dogs around in shelters rescues and breeders, whichever way you chose to go. I am sorry that I am unable to help you.
> 
> Yes, you started a nice, good natured rescue bashing thread.


And you should certainly do the same....

As well as re-read.... because I NEVER did any such thing as bash rescues. I clearly stated I didn't think ALL rescues were like this... however, a few of the ones I applied to were. If you can show me just where I started a "rescue bashing thread" and put all rescues into one cooking pot, I will be more then willing to take back my words, apologize to all the rescues on here and watch how I word things in the future. 

However, not once have I seen where I bashed rescues.... I had a bad experience with a few and some WONDERFUL experiences with others... I posted both. 

But again... if I did.. I would definitely like to be made aware of that... as I certainly am not the person to do so as I SUPPORT rescues. I donate money to them all the time, I donate to the SPCA every month too, as well as give them any extra dog food (especially when Z was 'trying out' foods), toys, bedding, and all the supplies I have extra of. This is what makes it hard to believe that I'd be 'bashing' all the rescues out there. Just like everything on this earth.. there is the good, and there is the bad. That goes for rescues too, and I have every right to post my experience either way. I never criticized.. just spoke facts.

And you were not helpful as all your facts were completely false. I do not see in too many places were you were even trying to be helpful... just like in the last thread you posted on.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

RebelGSD said:


> I am sorry, I was trying to give you useful advice


I did re-read your first 2 posts and some of it was trying to be helpful. So I apologize for saying none of it was. However, all the facts stated about things I've said were still false. My biggest pet peeve is when people talk with false statements or guesses/assumptions.... especially when I get words put in my mouth that I never stated. 

So I do apologize for going off on you there, it's been a long few days with myself being sick and Zira having complications with the spay surgery, so I guess I am still a bit more irritable... but, I do stand by what I said about making sure the facts are correct before putting them in as definite true statements.

Also, from what it sounds like you are part of a rescue? Just because someone states a bad experience with some, doesn't mean they are always putting them ALL under the same umbrella. There is good and bad in everything.. I never said all were this way, and in fact some have been wonderful. Anyway, I didn't post this thread to bash all rescues.. and I apologize to anyone affiliated with rescues who did get offended. Though, I did clearly state that not all were this way... just was my experience with the few.


----------



## CeCe

I found a gorgeous 4 year old male in the Hillsborough County shelter that you may be interested in. His name is King and his # is A1404996. Their # is 813 744 5660.http://http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=HLLS.A1404996


----------



## TrickyShepherd

CeCe said:


> I found a gorgeous 4 year old male in the Hillsborough County shelter that you may be interested in. His name is King and his # is A1404996. Their # is 813 744 5660.http://http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=HLLS.A1404996


Link isn't working. But I know exactly who you are talking about, he caught our eyes earlier this week. I saw him too on Petfinder. If he's still there once Zira is healthy, we may go look at him, since that's not too far away and we can stay there a while with him and Zira to see how he is (make sure he has no issues). My SO and I have been talking about going there if/when the Tampa Bay GSD rescue responded... but if they don't maybe we can just make the (kind of) short trip there to see him.

Since it's a shelter and not a rescue, I am not sure I can do much of anything except go there, right? They don't do online applications or approvals until you get there and fill one out and talk to them? At least that's how our shelter worked back when I was younger and my family adopted from pounds. They also probably don't do much as in temperament testing, or socializing?.... Makes shelters a bit tricky to match dogs. He is VERY handsome though.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Belleview, FL | Bullet

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Belleview, FL | Handsome

These are two that we will be meeting once Zira heals from her spay surgery. If they are not already adopted by then of course. Their foster mom thinks they may possibly be a match, just need to see who fits best. I talked to her today, they sound like awesome dogs. (if I could, I'd take both of them home!)


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I know you'd rather go through a rescue instead of a shelter, but Heidi's Legacy just posted on Facebook about a sweet male in a shelter that needs to be pulled asap- he may be PTS tonight.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Since it's a shelter and not a rescue, I am not sure I can do much of anything except go there, right? They don't do online applications or approvals until you get there and fill one out and talk to them? At least that's how our shelter worked back when I was younger and my family adopted from pounds. They also probably don't do much as in temperament testing, or socializing?.... Makes shelters a bit tricky to match dogs. He is VERY handsome though.


maybe you could ask on here for some help w/ getting temperment testing done. Post a thread maybe.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

you know the issues I had with looking at shelters & rescues before I got Dooney too. Puts a bad taste one's mouth to be sure. I hda the same issues with them. Especially that one that you mentioned on the phone. I completely understand your frustration and on some level I understand where the rescues come from as well. But at the same time they do complain they are so full while they sit there and deny a perfectly good home. 

I want another one in a year or so, i think, and I feel somewhat guilty for not even considering a shelter this time around.. So kudo's to you!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I know you'd rather go through a rescue instead of a shelter, but Heidi's Legacy just posted on Facebook about a sweet male in a shelter that needs to be pulled asap- he may be PTS tonight.


Oh no, poor guy! I went on their facebook page, but can't read any posts unless I'm friends with them. I would go take a look if he was still there tomorrow, but my only problem is Z just got spayed Wednesday morning... she still has the cone and is fairly miserable. So as of meeting anyone new, she isn't allowed to go anywhere. 

Gosh, I hope he finds someone though! Makes me so sad to see cases like that.... wish I could take them all in!

What shelter is it?



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> maybe you could ask on here for some help w/ getting temperment testing done. Post a thread maybe.


Might see about that. Good idea, thank you! I am not sure if anyone does that type of stuff here in Central FL that could go see him with us and give me their opinion.... if there was, that would make me feel a LOT better with that decision. If I didn't have Z, I wouldn't be so worried about this.... but, with her I just want to make sure both like each other and get along so we don't have any mistakes. So much harder when you have other animals.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

You just have to "Like" their page. I just realized he's not local, York County somewhere. But they also just posted a dog from Miami-Dade, and as someone mentioned earlier-they are never short on GSDs


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Dooney's Mom said:


> you know the issues I had with looking at shelters & rescues before I got Dooney too. Puts a bad taste one's mouth to be sure. I hda the same issues with them. Especially that one that you mentioned on the phone. I completely understand your frustration and on some level I understand where the rescues come from as well. But at the same time they do complain they are so full while they sit there and deny a perfectly good home.
> 
> I want another one in a year or so, i think, and I feel somewhat guilty for not even considering a shelter this time around.. So kudo's to you!


Yeah, I remember you telling me. It was exactly what I went through last year, and pretty much again this year. However, this time two did reply and approve, along with 2 other all dog rescues. So, we've made a few steps further then last time! Trying to remain hopeful and definitely looking forward to meeting a few that may be a match. Just have to wait until Z is healed to actually make a move. Now it's just kind of a waiting game.

Though, I think with the two rescues that have approved us... we'll find one! They are both looking eagerly for us!  We just can't wait to find one! Super excited!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> You just have to "Like" their page. I just realized he's not local, York County somewhere. But they also just posted a dog from Miami-Dade, and as someone mentioned earlier-they are never short on GSDs


Yeah, from what I've heard (I may be wrong... just the word of mouth around here) Miami-Dade is known for a lot of BYB.... just like they are for slaughter farms. That's why a lot end up in their shelters. Here, Shepherds are extremely rare as it is... so, not many enter our shelters, and when they do they usually find homes really quick or the rescues bail them out as soon as they enter the kennel. Miami is not as fortunate with that though... so many of them around there, not enough volunteers to take them. Unfortunately, it's so far away and they could be taken or pts within minutes without me knowing... and you rarely get to know much about the dog. I guess that's what happens when you get such a diverse, large city with a huge population.


----------



## shepherdmom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Also, from what it sounds like you are part of a rescue? Just because someone states a bad experience with some, doesn't mean they are always putting them ALL under the same umbrella. There is good and bad in everything.. I never said all were this way, and in fact some have been wonderful. Anyway, I didn't post this thread to bash all rescues.. and I apologize to anyone affiliated with rescues who did get offended. Though, I did clearly state that not all were this way... just was my experience with the few.


I didn't see any rescue bashing just folks who are frustrated with the system. However she may be being defensive because of things like this 
Founder Of Long Beach Dog Rescue Arrested For Animal Cruelty CBS Los Angeles
that just happened. I bet all the rescues are taking a lot of flack.


----------



## Allie512

Born Free Pet Shelter | A 'No Kill' 501(c)3 non-profit organization that has been helping homeless dogs since 1981 - This rescue is very good and very full of dogs. They will be very particular but perhaps you could speak to Alicia and arrange to go to her shelter - maybe make it a weekend in Miami. I know she would want a home visit also. 

I really encourage you to help any German Shepherds or other dogs in Miami Dade as it is a horrible situation here.

Thank you for wanting to rescue.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

If you haven't already, "Like" Heidi's Legacy page on Facebook so you get updates. They posted two more dogs today. One is an 11 month old male in Manatee County.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> If you haven't already, "Like" Heidi's Legacy page on Facebook so you get updates. They posted two more dogs today. One is an 11 month old male in Manatee County.


The page I found on there for them required me to 'friend' them.... they haven't confirmed yet. If you could send me the link that that there is a like button on, I will go and take a look!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph.../Heidis-Legacy-Rescue-Network/119830581418740


----------



## TrickyShepherd

shepherdmom said:


> I didn't see any rescue bashing just folks who are frustrated with the system. However she may be being defensive because of things like this
> Founder Of Long Beach Dog Rescue Arrested For Animal Cruelty CBS Los Angeles
> that just happened. I bet all the rescues are taking a lot of flack.


Yeah, I get that. And I am sure they receive lots flack for many things even other then that... I know the animal rescue I was part of when I had the kittens, they had rough times making ends meet and had a lot on their shoulders.... I know it's hard. That's why it's not for everyone. 

However, I am trying to support them... not go against them. It would have been SO much easier for me to go to a breeder and get a puppy and raise them here with Z. Instead, we are trying to adopt a rescue (and probably even a mature adult rescue). So, there is no reason for being defensive here.... 

However, this thread had nothing to do with that. I explained my frustration with some of the groups here that are KNOWN for not answering and declining homes for crazy reasons, and I asked if anyone else had the same experience or if this was just part of the 'looking to adopt' path... I've never adopted a pet from a rescue group, so I was unsure of what was going on and if I should continue to push through with them, or just look elsewhere. The animal rescue I fostered for was fairly quick to respond (2-4 days at most usually) and screened their potential adopters intensely, but fairly. That's what I am used to, and what I guess I expected... just with a few extra questions being that it's breed specific. So this was surly a surprise for me.

This thread was absolutely not about bashing rescues, you are definitely right there. If it was, and if I was out there to do that.. I assure you I would have never spent all this time looking and applying to the different rescues, waiting for their answers and now even planing possible meet and greets once Z heals from her spay surgery.... instead, I would have taken that time and went onto a waiting list for a puppy from a breeder... or bought one of their older dogs. The money is there, and that was completely possible... but, we both wanted to adopt instead.

Btw, I found that article to be very strange, I couldn't read it all the way through, very busy here, but it seems like there is info elsewhere that states multiple different stories... as if someone in the picture isn't telling the truth.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001677578387&ref=ts#!/pages/Heidis-Legacy-Rescue-Network/119830581418740


They must have two pages. This one is definitely different! I am looking on there now! Thank you!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001677578387&ref=ts#!/pages/Heidis-Legacy-Rescue-Network/119830581418740


I contacted them about the 11 month old male in Manatee County. She said they are not sure if he needs a permanent home. He did find a foster home, but not sure about anything else. She said she would contact them and see... then let me know!


----------



## kr16

If your willing to drive to Boca their is a 2 year old male, just turned two. He is fixed and comes from a great bloodline. He was available a few days ago when I looked at him. He is trained and a really nice boy. All they are looking for is a good home for him. He comes from a highly recommended breeder.


----------



## Ingrid

_"If your willing to drive to Boca their is a 2 year old male, just turned two. He is fixed and comes from a great bloodline. He was available a few days ago when I looked at him. He is trained and a really nice boy. All they are looking for is a good home for him. He comes from a highly recommended breeder."_

Heck, I'd go look at that dog if I were closer!


----------



## kr16

The dogs a very sweet dog. I just didn't take him due to my Male is 10 months old and didn't want to have his personality changed by an older dog. The whole dominance thing, I wait until they are about 3 year apart. was very hard to turn down, which I didnt officially do yet


----------



## TrickyShepherd

kr16 said:


> The dogs a very sweet dog. I just didn't take him due to my Male is 10 months old and didn't want to have his personality changed by an older dog. The whole dominance thing, I wait until they are about 3 year apart. was very hard to turn down, which I didnt officially do yet


Do you have any info on him? I would drive for the right one. That's a little far, but if he was dog friendly with a good temperament and good with a hyper puppy around... I'd definitely consider him.


----------



## kr16

I will PM you


----------



## kr16

its a two and half hour drive. I do it all the time for my kid to go play hockey at The RDV center. Its easy take the turnpike to Glades road in Boca. Not a long drive to get a great dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I just want to add, don't give up hope!! They are trying to find a permanent loving home for these dogs. Yes, you may be the perfect home, but how do they know? I am not trying to be mean, but its the truth. We do get people with good intentions, but we also get people who lie during the application process(I am not saying you are lying, not at all just saying that is what some people do.). Also its a liability thing as well. They are trying to do what is best for you and the dogs. 

Recently at the rescue I volunteer for a lady came in wanting to adopt a dog. She filled out the application, and we asked if she had anyone at home as we like to have everyone come and meet the dog before we let it go home. She said no and we continued with the adoption process. About a week later she calls us and tells she needs to return the dog because her daughter was allergic! We told her you never told us you had a daughter even though we asked her about any family. Of course we took the dog back.

Shelters and rescues can and will get busy, I would keep in contact with these rescues because that shows you are serious and they will help you get matched with the perfect dog. When my family and I adopted Tanner we had no issues at all during the adoption process. Stay positive, good things come to those who wait! All these options are poping up and thats a good sign!!And when your Zira is all better more may be available! I hope you guys find the perfect dog and playmate for Zira! Thank you for considering rescuing!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Good news! We actually have 3 dogs we are looking at. One in particular has really grabbed our eyes. We are really excited!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Good news! We actually have 3 dogs we are looking at. One in particular has really grabbed our eyes. We are really excited!


thats great. Its really great to watch this site help dogs find homes.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> thats great. Its really great to watch this site help dogs find homes.


Yes it is! I always love reading those stories! From the other side of it though.... this site has been SOOOO helpful in this search! We are all so very thankful for that here!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

TrickyShepherd said:


> Yes it is! I always love reading those stories! From the other side of it though.... this site has been SOOOO helpful in this search! We are all so very thankful for that here!


Great for both sides of the leash!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Great for both sides of the leash!


Oh yes! It's nice to see, and it was awesome to have so many people keeping an eye out for us! It was a crazy journey, and lots of ups and down. I am really hoping tomorrow is the end of our search. We are very excited to meet this dog, traveling a long way.... but, I do believe it'll be worth the drive! 

Just hope my car doesn't get mad at me for such a long trip..... it's old and grumpy!! lol! We have no choice but to take it though.... the new car is off limits to the dogs... top quality leather interior is an excellent chew toy! My car has doggy seat covers and is about to be sold soon anyways when I get a new one. :wild:

Here's to hoping for a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Good luck! Hope tommorrow ends your search and starts you w/ a new fur baby!


----------



## kr16

TrickyShepherd said:


> Oh yes! It's nice to see, and it was awesome to have so many people keeping an eye out for us! It was a crazy journey, and lots of ups and down. I am really hoping tomorrow is the end of our search. We are very excited to meet this dog, traveling a long way.... but, I do believe it'll be worth the drive!
> 
> Just hope my car doesn't get mad at me for such a long trip..... it's old and grumpy!! lol! We have no choice but to take it though.... the new car is off limits to the dogs... top quality leather interior is an excellent chew toy! My car has doggy seat covers and is about to be sold soon anyways when I get a new one. :wild:
> 
> Here's to hoping for a great day tomorrow!


Good luck and enjoy my town, just another boring strip mall filled area of Florida.. Duke is his name and he is a keeper for sure. Has very impressive blood lines and the guy your going to see is a reputable breeder, my family has known him for years. 

His dogs have been posted here before. Im jealous and would have taken him if my pup was older. The thing with us is my dog has one of the best personalities one of my GSD's has ever had and I do not want that to change.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

SOOO????? Any news?


----------



## TrickyShepherd

....So.... after a long search and many bumps along the way...... 

and a long car trip.....


Our search is OVER!!!  :wild: 

We now have a new addition to our little family. Zira has a brother now.... His name is Duke! Such a wonderful, smart, loving dog!! We absolutely fell in love with him! 

Zira and him went for a walk once we got him home, and they really got along very well. The SO and I had a great walk with them two! Zira gave him some kisses and he just wagged his tail! I really think this is going to be an amazing match!! It'll be a slow transition into the house, but everyone is really getting along great!

He settled in, ate all his dinner, and now both are in their crates for bed time! We are very happy to end our search and have him here!

Everyone... meet Duke :wub:





























Just want to give a big thank you to everyone on here. I can't say how thankful we are to have received all the help, information, and support! Truly has been amazing! We would have still been waiting and never have met this guy without it! Thank you everyone! :wub::wub::wub:

We feel so blessed to have our two wonderful shepherds here with us! Such an excited time for us!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

kr16 said:


> Good luck and enjoy my town, just another boring strip mall filled area of Florida.. Duke is his name and he is a keeper for sure. Has very impressive blood lines and the guy your going to see is a reputable breeder, my family has known him for years.
> 
> His dogs have been posted here before. Im jealous and would have taken him if my pup was older. The thing with us is my dog has one of the best personalities one of my GSD's has ever had and I do not want that to change.


Thank you! We had a nice drive there and back. Though we missed the PetSmart over there and had to wait to get back over on our side of FL and go to Pet Supermarket (closest place on our way back).... they almost closed!! Thankfully, we called ahead of time and they put what we wanted in the front by the register. :crazy: Made it JUST in time... left at exactly 7pm (when they close). 

It was very nice to meet everyone there in Boca! And I have to say, it was sad to hear his story especially since he's such an awesome dog.... but, I am very thankful for this opportunity to own such a wonderful boy! We are very happy... and he's settling in nicely.

He will have an excellent home here... not going anywhere. Him and Z are our children. We don't and probably wont ever have kids... So, instead the dogs get spoiled and loved!

His search and ours is over.... he has a home now, and we are very happy to open our home to another dog. Zira is happy to have a buddy as well. I have a feeling they will be attached at the hip in no time! 

Such an exciting day!! I am exhausted.. and so are the dogs... both passed out in their crates now! :wub:


----------



## Mrs.K

Great news. Congratulations on your newest addition.


----------



## CeCe

Oh my gosh he's gorgeous! I'm so happy you've finally found your new dog. Good luck and let us know how he settles in.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Congratulations!

Now go back to your first post and think...how can I be a part of the solution for these problems? What can I do to help local rescues or shelters? Understand that not all groups have formal volunteer processing so it may take some time to get involved. 

And you always want to do things "the right way" so for rescues that includes only helping rescues that do home checks on every home. 

But there is a way to help, sometimes without even leaving home, and for everyone who has had a complaint about rescues not being responsive, it might be something to consider for you as well!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Now go back to your first post and think...how can I be a part of the solution for these problems? What can I do to help local rescues or shelters? Understand that not all groups have formal volunteer processing so it may take some time to get involved.
> 
> And you always want to do things "the right way" so for rescues that includes only helping rescues that do home checks on every home.
> 
> But there is a way to help, sometimes without even leaving home, and for everyone who has had a complaint about rescues not being responsive, it might be something to consider for you as well!


Thank you! 

I'm contacting all the rescues I spoke with during the months and all the ones that did help a lot. Not only to let them know we found our guy, but also to see what I can do to help them out. I wish I could take them all home... the other 2 dogs we were looking into were definitely amazing dogs... and I sure the ones we didn't get a chance too were as well!

I am pretty far from all of them, but, maybe I can do some phone or email things... or if they do events around here... Not sure what I can do with the distance, but I am certainly willing to help where I can.

We are just both extremely excited to have him here, and look forward to a nice bright future with him! Zira is so happy to have a buddy... Just wish they could play (they both want to SOOO bad!), but Z still has a week before I even think of letting her play with him even inside. He's a tank and they both play like shepherds (rough!)... don't want her to do anything to her incision! So for now, we do a lot of little walks, and *Calm* time in the house with both on leashes next to us. Then they get individual time off leash indoors and outdoors. Kind of a pain for now... but so worth it! 



CeCe said:


> Oh my gosh he's gorgeous! I'm so happy you've finally found your new dog. Good luck and let us know how he settles in.


Thank you! We are too! Such a LOOONG wait... but so worth it! He's a fun dog! Fits in really well here. I am excited to have everyone fully settled in. Zira healed from the spay spay so they can both run and play. The opportunity to get him came kind of quick, so we just have to do what we can now to bring them on short walks and get them around each other, but calm. Then once Z is healed they can go out back and play it up. So far, so good. 

Z really likes him and he seems to really like her two. They kept getting all playful last night on the short walk... very cute! 

We are both just so happy to have him here! Both of us absolutely fell in love with him and his adorable face! He's an awesome dog! So happy to be his owner. Him and Zira look awesome together... We are very lucky to have two great GSDs! He, just like Zira, will always have a forever home here! 



Mrs.K said:


> Great news. Congratulations on your newest addition.


Thank you!


----------



## LaRen616

Congrats to your family, Zira and Duke!

He's a very handsome and very lucky boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Congratulation on the new fur kid! Glad it all worked out. he is as handsome as Zira is pretty.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Congratulation on the new fur kid! Glad it all worked out. he is as handsome as Zira is pretty.


Thank you!! I may be a bit bias, but I do think they are both pretty awesome! haha 



LaRen616 said:


> Congrats to your family, Zira and Duke!
> 
> He's a very handsome and very lucky boy!


Thank you! We are all lucky! He's is becoming a wonderful part of our family! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Congrats he's gorgeous !!!!


----------



## kr16

First most I am really happy for Duke that he found a great home. My kids will be happy, we felt so bad for him. I am also happy for you that you got a great healthy dog. It was a no brainer, no surprise you took him home. I could have bet on that.


----------



## Rua

TrickyShepherd said:


> It was very nice to meet everyone there in Boca! And I have to say, it was sad to hear his story especially since he's such an awesome dog.... but, I am very thankful for this opportunity to own such a wonderful boy! We are very happy... and he's settling in nicely.


Just finished reading through your thread. What a journey you've been on! Congrats on your newest family addition! Duke is such a gorgeous boy! 

I know this a bit cheeky of me to ask, but this part of your post piqued my curiosity. What's Dukes back story?


----------



## kr16

Rua said:


> Just finished reading through your thread. What a journey you've been on! Congrats on your newest family addition! Duke is such a gorgeous boy!
> 
> I know this a bit cheeky of me to ask, but this part of your post piqued my curiosity. What's Dukes back story?


I can give that to you and hopefully its the same story

Duke came from a person who loved the dog but lived in one of these association neighborhoods we have in Florida. This neighborhood is a big bucks million dollar houses only. The dog was a little on the reserved side as a pup. I call that a thinking dog and a smart dog. As a pup he got beat up by other dogs especially the neighbors. My pup was similar and I say was. 

One day Duke got out and bite this dog. That's when it all kicked in. The neighbor called animal control and complained to the homeowners association. The homes association forced the person to get rid of the dog. 

Homeowner associations in Florida have as much power as the IRS, they can take your house if they pursue it on a rules violation if you do not abide.

The truth may also be these owners were in their late 60's and couldn't handle a big GSD.

Either way its a win win situation and she got an awesome dog

.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

JakodaCD OA said:


> Congrats he's gorgeous !!!!


Thank you! He is very handsome! These pictures don't do him any justice! :wub:



kr16 said:


> First most I am really happy for Duke that he found a great home. My kids will be happy, we felt so bad for him. I am also happy for you that you got a great healthy dog. It was a no brainer, no surprise you took him home. I could have bet on that.


Thank you! We are very happy that everything worked out as well! He's such a loving dog... just wasn't socialized or worked with at all in his original home. He was loved, I am sure, but not really brought out of the country club. He was afraid of my car at first... now he's fine, jumps in and out with ease! He was also rough on the leash manners... with a little work and correction, he's very easy to walk! No issues with that! Indoors, he's an angel! 



Rua said:


> Just finished reading through your thread. What a journey you've been on! Congrats on your newest family addition! Duke is such a gorgeous boy!
> 
> I know this a bit cheeky of me to ask, but this part of your post piqued my curiosity. What's Dukes back story?


Oh yes! It was a long and at points, very upsetting, but it was worth every minute/hour/day/month!! And thank you! We couldn't be happier! With the proper handling, he is truly an easy dog. He listens, he's calm indoors (except for a few bursts of energy here and there, great on walks, good with people and other and dogs walking by, he gets along great with my female, Zira, and my friend's GSD, Alex. No issues! 

Kr16 is correct with the story. He was raised in a very upper class country club by a retired 70yr+ couple, who just couldn't handle him. He was picked on from day one by all the small dogs in the area and the neighbors dogs.... One day he went back at the dog (no injuries to either dog just a "leave me ALONE!" scuffle), and of course everyone freaked out and the association that runs the country club/neighborhood told his owners they had to get rid of him or they all had to leave.

But, I will tell you. When I first saw him he was in a yard with 4 female GSDs, 1 GSD puppy, and a chihuahua.... never ONCE did he show ANY issues.. not even to the chihuahua! Last night he went to my family's house (I had to pick up my second crate they had there at the house), and he saw the cats, and the family's two old golden retrievers.... he was perfectly behaved. He didn't go after the cats, or even make a noise at them. He looked at them, and then just continued to follow us. We also saw some small dogs out and about, never once gave us an issue.

So the way I see it... he's in a good home now. He will be able to be a dog, kept active, and actually around those that understand the breed. I have no doubt they loved him (it shows they did... he's a sweetheart and so loving.. and well taken care of!), they just couldn't handle a dog of his size and power... and I don't think provided him with the necessary exercise.

He's not a bad dog at all... he's been a perfect gentleman here, and so good with Zira and Alex. I am very happy with how he's settling in, and I truly look forward to working with him! Such a fun dog! Both of mine are, I am very lucky!




kr16 said:


> I can give that to you and hopefully its the same story
> 
> Duke came from a person who loved the dog but lived in one of these association neighborhoods we have in Florida. This neighborhood is a big bucks million dollar houses only. The dog was a little on the reserved side as a pup. I call that a thinking dog and a smart dog. As a pup he got beat up by other dogs especially the neighbors. My pup was similar and I say was.
> 
> One day Duke got out and bite this dog. That's when it all kicked in. The neighbor called animal control and complained to the homeowners association. The homes association forced the person to get rid of the dog.
> 
> Homeowner associations in Florida have as much power as the IRS, they can take your house if they pursue it on a rules violation if you do not abide.
> 
> The truth may also be these owners were in their late 60's and couldn't handle a big GSD.
> 
> Either way its a win win situation and she got an awesome dog
> 
> .


Definitely a win win situation. We are very lucky to have him, and he's in a wonderful home and will be taken care of, trained and worked with, and handled properly. He's been absolutely wonderful! Not a single issue! He is absolutely what a GSD is defined as! He is an awesome dog with a ton of potential!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

He is a handsome fella!

Congrats!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Jessiewessie99 said:


> He is a handsome fella!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## jhoop371

Congrats on your new boy! he's handsome! enjoy him


----------



## TrickyShepherd

jhoop371 said:


> Congrats on your new boy! he's handsome! enjoy him


Thank you! We certainly are! He's fitting in very nicely!


----------



## Rua

TrickyShepherd said:


> Kr16 is correct with the story. He was raised in a very upper class country club by a retired 70yr+ couple, who just couldn't handle him. He was picked on from day one by all the small dogs in the area and the neighbors dogs.... One day he went back at the dog (no injuries to either dog just a "leave me ALONE!" scuffle), and of course everyone freaked out and the association that runs the country club/neighborhood told his owners they had to get rid of him or they all had to leave.
> 
> But, I will tell you. When I first saw him he was in a yard with 4 female GSDs, 1 GSD puppy, and a chihuahua.... never ONCE did he show ANY issues.. not even to the chihuahua! Last night he went to my family's house (I had to pick up my second crate they had there at the house), and he saw the cats, and the family's two old golden retrievers.... he was perfectly behaved. He didn't go after the cats, or even make a noise at them. He looked at them, and then just continued to follow us. We also saw some small dogs out and about, never once gave us an issue.
> 
> So the way I see it... he's in a good home now. He will be able to be a dog, kept active, and actually around those that understand the breed. I have no doubt they loved him (it shows they did... he's a sweetheart and so loving.. and well taken care of!), they just couldn't handle a dog of his size and power... and I don't think provided him with the necessary exercise.
> 
> He's not a bad dog at all... he's been a perfect gentleman here, and so good with Zira and Alex. I am very happy with how he's settling in, and I truly look forward to working with him! Such a fun dog! Both of mine are, I am very lucky!


You certainly are! That's sad about his story, but I'm so delighted he's landed on his paws with a lovely home with you. He sounds amazing. All the best to you, Duke and all the rest of your gang! :hug:


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Rua said:


> You certainly are! That's sad about his story, but I'm so delighted he's landed on his paws with a lovely home with you. He sounds amazing. All the best to you, Duke and all the rest of your gang! :hug:


Thank you! Everyone is doing fantastic here!

He does have a sad story, but certainly a happy ending! He's not going anywhere now.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Since he has von jagenstadt as part of his name, did the couple get him from a breeder orginally? I am wondering because the name looks familiar.=)


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Since he has von jagenstadt as part of his name, did the couple get him from a breeder orginally? I am wondering because the name looks familiar.=)


Yes, he was bought from Jagenstadt kennels as one of the P litter puppies by the owner that got rid of him. It was an unfortunate situation for all involved.

von Jagenstadt is a kennel down in south FL. The name is probably familiar because his breeder is actually a member on here and is also frequently highly recommended. After meeting with him and talking to him about GSDs and training, and his breeding program... I have to say, I understand why, and I would highly recommend his puppies and dogs as well. Our future shepherds will probably come from his kennels.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

TrickyShepherd said:


> Yes, he was bought from Jagenstadt kennels as one of the P litter puppies by the owner that got rid of him. It was an unfortunate situation for all involved.
> 
> von Jagenstadt is a kennel down in south FL. The name is probably familiar because his breeder is actually a member on here and is also frequently highly recommended. After meeting with him and talking to him about GSDs and training, and his breeding program... I have to say, I understand why, and I would highly recommend his puppies and dogs as well. Our future shepherds will probably come from his kennels.


Oh ok. I have seen their website and pictures on here, beautiful dogs!! You got lucky, not many people know the history of their dog when they adopt them. Its awesome you are in contact with the breeder too. I bet the breeder is extremely happy that he is in a loving home now!


----------



## Jagenstadt

> I bet the breeder is extremely happy that he is in a loving home now!


Yes, I am happy that Duke will have a great loving and forever home.
It's really terrible the power that these Homeowner Associations are given. Duke was in a SUPER home not far from my house, he was loved and given the best of care, he was not an abandoned dog that needed to be rescued. He is the only dog that has ever come back to me in over 20 years of breeding. He was raised from 8 weeks old on a premium diet (Raw and Orijen) and was looked after by the same Vet that I use. He had professional obedience training at a young age and is vey obedient. The only short coming that I saw with Duke was a lack of socialization out of his home environment, he was pampered and sheltered. I think that he will benefit greatly given the opportunity to romp around with another GSD out of his home environment. He's a super nice dog and has found a super nice young family to be a part of. His former owner is so happy to know that he went to a great home. It's great when things work out well for everyone.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Jagenstadt said:


> Yes, I am happy that Duke will have a great loving and forever home.
> It's really terrible the power that these Homeowner Associations are given. Duke was in a SUPER home not far from my house, he was loved and given the best of care, he was not an abandoned dog that needed to be rescued. He is the only dog that has ever come back to me in over 20 years of breeding. He was raised from 8 weeks old on a premium diet (Raw and Orijen) and was looked after by the same Vet that I use. He had professional obedience training at a young age and is vey obedient. The only short coming that I saw with Duke was a lack of socialization out of his home environment, he was pampered and sheltered. I think that he will benefit greatly given the opportunity to romp around with another GSD out of his home environment. He's a super nice dog and has found a super nice young family to be a part of. His former owner is so happy to know that he went to a great home. It's great when things work out well for everyone.


Thank you! His former owner, and yourself should definitely know that he is very very loved here and will always have wonderful home with us! Home Owners Associations are horrible here in FL. I grew up in areas with them and saw all the hassles they caused. That taught me to stay far away from them. They can and will, literally, take your house out from under you if you don't comply to their every wish! I feel terrible for what happened to him and his former owners. I can't imagine anyone having (and using) the power to make me get rid of my dogs or force me to leave my home. Very sad situation, and such a hard spot to be put in.

However, I can't help but feel extremely thankful for this opportunity. Which I would have never had if that didn't happen. It's been a week since Duke came home with us, but it feels like he's been here forever! He is my little 'helper', never leaves my side! He's been joy to have around, and so much fun! Zira and Duke love each other, they play so well and seem to really enjoy being together. He's the perfect match that we looked so long for, and both of us couldn't be happier! 

We did notice a lack of socialization, but that's already gotten better with just being out and about. Our AM and PM walks/jogs really have helped him, he sees and hears all sorts of things and has gotten a lot better with it all. He listens great, and is a perfect gentleman in the house and out. I can't tell you how many people stop and comment on how beautiful he is and how well behaved our dogs are.

He's been a blessing to all of us here! I absolutely love this dog!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I love happy endings


----------

